# Aufruf eines EJBs aus einer nativen Java-Applikation



## SilencerandLois (11. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wir verwenden den Oracle Weblogic Server 10.3.6 mit JEE5.
In meiner Anforderung muss ich aus einer nativen Java-Applikation auf ein EJB-Objekt meines Applikationsservers zugreifen.
Bei meiner ersten Lösung habe ich ein Stateless-Business-Objekt angelegt und mit einer Remote-Annotation versehen. Innerhalb meiner nativen Java-Applikation habe ich dann die Bibliothek wlfullclient.jar eingebunden und über den InitialContext die Verbindung zum Remote-BO erstellt. Hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert. 
Leider benötigt die JAR-Bibliothek knapp 55 MB an Speicher. Für unsere Bedürfnisse ist die Bibliothek somit leider zu groß und kann nicht verwendet werden.

Nun zu meiner Frage: wie kann ich also von einer nativen Applikation aus auf meine EJBs zugreifen? Irgendeinen Weg gibt es sicherlich, aber ich kenn den soeben nicht ???:L

Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## SilencerandLois (11. Jun 2014)

Ich denke, ich habe die Lösung selber gefunden.
Statt der Bibliothek wlfullclient.jar kann ich die Bibliothek wlthint3client.jar verwenden. Diese ist nur 3.3 MB groß und deckt meine fachlichen Anforderungen ab.


----------

